# Deepest hydrothermal vents discovered in Cayman Trough



## allmywires (Feb 27, 2013)

Two of my lecturers are/were on this cruise! The James Cook (the research vessel they used) is often at the docks at the National Oceanography Centre, where I spend all my university hours...

That aside, the images they've recorded are pretty amazing, and the stuff they're looking at is great from both a geologist and a marine biologist's point of view.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-21520404


----------



## Robert McNally (Mar 4, 2013)

Do you know how I could go about accessing some of the images they have recorded down there?  I read the same BBC article when it appeared and I am fascinated by it, never seen anything like it, and I am desperate to get my hands on some high definition images taken from different angles.  I'm seeking to find somebody to contact about this, if you could point me in the right direction it would be wonderful


----------

